# Clutch Slave Cylinder



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

I Am Going To Do A Clutch Job On My O5, And Have Heard That The Slave Cyln. Is The Same As Camaro- Firebird Of The Same Year. As I Am Having A Mc Leod Clutch, Pressureplate And Throwout Bearing I Have Been Told To Do The Slave Cylinder While Transmission Is Out As A Preventive Measure. Any Input Is Appreaciated.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For sure do the slave or you'll be doing it before the next clutch. It is the same and as a matter of fact even the different brands are pretty much the same. You can get a Fbod slave for under $70 AND swap the fitting over in 5 minutes. BTW they didn't make '05 Fbods. Use a 2001-2002 model year when you go looking like in the link I gave you.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks For Info,btw, I Don't Know Why I Thought There Was An 05 F, Brain Lock, I Guess


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

*clutch job*



svede1212 said:


> For sure do the slave or you'll be doing it before the next clutch. It is the same and as a matter of fact even the different brands are pretty much the same. You can get a Fbod slave for under $70 AND swap the fitting over in 5 minutes. BTW they didn't make '05 Fbods. Use a 2001-2002 model year when you go looking like in the link I gave you.


AS PER YOUR INFO, GOT MCLEOD TWIN DISC CLUTCH, PRESSURE PLATE, SLAVE CYLINDER, RESURFACED FLYWHEEL, AND BLED MASTER CYLINDER, AND THIS FEELS BETTER THAN GOOD! I LOVE MY 05 GOAT !


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Rather pricey clutch. I don't see anywhere svede1212 even remotely suggested that you buy that, or any other clutch, for that matter. In what manner do you use your car? Daily driver? Occasional trip to the drag strip? I'm just trying to see the rationale for such a pricey clutch with so few other mods done to the car. (Depending on which description of your car you want us to believe)


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

My Moda Are Koni Strut Cartridges Front, Koni Rear Shocks, Driveshaft Shop 2 Piece Replacement, Mccleod Twin Disc Clutch, Slp U Drive Pulley, Hp Tuners Tune, Gmm Ripshift, K+n Cai. Yeah, The Clutch Was Too Pricey, But In The Future I Plan On Afr 215 Ls2 Heads, The Fast Intake And Stainless Shop Headers, With The Corsa Sport Catless Exhaust. Any Tips You Could Give On Camshaft Size Would Be Appreaciated. As This Is Basically A Weekend Driver, I Figgured Why Not Spend The Extra Buck's .


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Rather pricey clutch. I don't see anywhere svede1212 even remotely suggested that you buy that, or any other clutch, for that matter. In what manner do you use your car? Daily driver? Occasional trip to the drag strip? I'm just trying to see the rationale for such a pricey clutch with so few other mods done to the car. (Depending on which description of your car you want us to believe)


I'm considering which clutch to buy right now.

I'm currently at an estimated 425+rwhp,but am planning on FI in the future with an end goal of over 600rwhp so I want to do it 1 time and 1 time only so a twin disc may be what I decide on.........if I can afford one.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

The Mcleod Rst Twin Disc Is A Good Clutch, But If I Had To Do It Again, I'd Go With The Monster Or Spec Clutches, As You Can Get These As Acomplete Kit, Clutch Pressure Plate Slave Cylinder Ect. As They Say Hindsight Is 20-20, I Went With A Friend's Reccomendation Instead Of Doing A Lot Of Research On My Own. You Can Get One Of The Above Kits For Less Than I Paid For The Mcleod Clutch Only.i Would Appreaciate Your Input On Cam's For 05- M6 So I Have An Idea Where To Start.i Am Looking To Stay Under 500 Bhp For Overall Drivability. Hope This Help's. Bill


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

AUTOSLIM50 said:


> The Mcleod Rst Twin Disc Is A Good Clutch, But If I Had To Do It Again, I'd Go With The Monster Or Spec Clutches, As You Can Get These As Acomplete Kit, Clutch Pressure Plate Slave Cylinder Ect. As They Say Hindsight Is 20-20, I Went With A Friend's Reccomendation Instead Of Doing A Lot Of Research On My Own. You Can Get One Of The Above Kits For Less Than I Paid For The Mcleod Clutch Only.i Would Appreaciate Your Input On Cam's For 05- M6 So I Have An Idea Where To Start.i Am Looking To Stay Under 500 Bhp For Overall Drivability. Hope This Help's. Bill


I'm just worried about the driveability with a Monster clutch.I've heard different things so I really don't know what to think because some say it is a bear to drive while others claim they have no isues.If I do buy a Monster it will be a level 4 for future power goals.

My cam is a 230/232 .614 .602 114 LSA and it drives like stock just more power and I have no issues whatsoever in stop and go traffic.I think the tune has a lot to do with how the car drives with a cam.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks For The Cam Numbers. As Spec Clutches Are Here In Bham, I Called The Sales Rep. Yesterday, And They Seem To Be A Pretty Knowledgable Co. I Have Not Seen Any Thing About Clutch Jobs Too Much On This Forum. As I Am New To This Site, And The Gto In General I'd Keep Asking. To Sidetrack, What's Your Opinion Of The Pedder's Product's? They Have A Pretty Good Name As Far As I Can Tell. Any Info Appreaciated.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

AUTOSLIM50 said:


> Thanks For The Cam Numbers. As Spec Clutches Are Here In Bham, I Called The Sales Rep. Yesterday, And They Seem To Be A Pretty Knowledgable Co. I Have Not Seen Any Thing About Clutch Jobs Too Much On This Forum. As I Am New To This Site, And The Gto In General I'd Keep Asking. To Sidetrack, What's Your Opinion Of The Pedder's Product's? They Have A Pretty Good Name As Far As I Can Tell. Any Info Appreaciated.


I've heard alot more negative than good about Spec clutches,but have no personal experience with them.

Pedders has a very good rep,but they are pricey.I have Pedders big bore shocks,GSR II struts,and endlinks.I had strut rub on the front along with inner tire wear in the rear which is gone now since I installed those parts along with King springs and Lovells strut mounts/bearings.I also installed Lovells radius rod bushings too.

There are cheaper options as far as suspension that are said to be just as good as Pedders.Just do a search on suspension and you will see all the options available to you.


----------

